# Birmingham Forum Meet, 10th September 2016



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2016)

Date: Saturday 10th September 2016
Time: From 11:00, turn up when you want and stay as long as you like!

Location: The Briar Rose







25 Bennetts Hill
Birmingham
West Midlands
B2 5RE

Attending:
Northerner
@Hazel
@AJLang + 1 (perhaps)
@Flutterby
@Diabeticliberty
@Flower (hopefully!)
@Matt Cycle (hopefully!)
@Marsbartoastie
@spiritfree (hopefully!)
@Annette (+1, possibly)
@Rosiecarmel 


Let me know if you plan on coming!  For those who haven't been before, the pub is about 5-10 minutes walk from New St. station. Just an informal get together, hope to see lots of you there!


----------



## AJLang (Aug 7, 2016)

I will be there!!! And @Flutterby said that she will be coming  we have no plans to behave ourselves, in fact completely the opposite Mark may also come as well


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2016)

AJLang said:


> I will be there!!! And @Flutterby said that she will be coming  we have no plans to behave ourselves, in fact completely the opposite Mark may also come as well


Hurrah! (I should say, oh dear, what mischief have you been brewing up? ) It would be great to meet Mark Also


----------



## AJLang (Aug 7, 2016)

Northerner you are a fellow mischief maker mark is the opposite to me - quiet and well behaved. We are ying and yang


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 7, 2016)

*OH YES I AM DEFINITELY COMING ALONG *


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> *OH YES I AM DEFINITELY COMING ALONG *


No need to shout, I'm only in Southampton!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 7, 2016)

Can I sing this time please?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Can I sing this time please?


Is there a chance you could get it out of your system on the way down?


----------



## AJLang (Aug 7, 2016)

You two can perform duets


----------



## Flower (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm really hoping I can get to Birmingham this year to say hello as long as I can get on and off a train in one piece with my leg in a cast. I've mastered buses so I'm upping the challenge - we will see!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2016)

Flower said:


> I'm really hoping I can get to Birmingham this year to say hello as long as I can get on and off a train in one piece with my leg in a cast. I've mastered buses so I'm upping the challenge - we will see!


It would be fabulous if you can come along @Flower!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 7, 2016)

I should hopefully be able to make this.  (Two in a row)!  Will confirm nearer the time.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 7, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Is there a chance you could get it out of your system on the way down?




No


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> I should hopefully be able to make this.  (Two in a row)!  Will confirm nearer the time.



Excellent Matt 


Diabeticliberty said:


> No


Looks like another trip to Boots for earplugs then...


----------



## stephknits (Aug 7, 2016)

ooh, am hoping to get along to this, can do what I did last year and stay with my parents (leaving the girls with them). Only trouble is, husband's birthday is on the 12th and we are busy the following weekend...


----------



## AJLang (Aug 7, 2016)

Flower said:


> I'm really hoping I can get to Birmingham this year to say hello as long as I can get on and off a train in one piece with my leg in a cast. I've mastered buses so I'm upping the challenge - we will see!


It would be absolutely great to meet you


----------



## AJLang (Aug 7, 2016)

stephknits said:


> ooh, am hoping to get along to this, can do what I did last year and stay with my parents (leaving the girls with them). Only trouble is, husband's birthday is on the 12th and we are busy the following weekend...


I hope that you will be there


----------



## AJLang (Aug 7, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> I should hopefully be able to make this.  (Two in a row)!  Will confirm nearer the time.


I
It will be great if you are there


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2016)

stephknits said:


> ooh, am hoping to get along to this, can do what I did last year and stay with my parents (leaving the girls with them). Only trouble is, husband's birthday is on the 12th and we are busy the following weekend...


You could pick up some flowers and chocolates for him at a garage on the way home, that would keep him happy!  Hope you can make it!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 7, 2016)

Is this just for Type Oners or is anyone welcome?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 7, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Is this just for Type Oners or is anyone welcome?




Are you coming. It would be great to meet you?


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks DL.  I'll put the date in my diary and see you all there.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Is this just for Type Oners or is anyone welcome?


Anyone is welcome!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Thanks DL.  I'll put the date in my diary and see you all there.


Hurrah!  I will look forward to meeting you


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 7, 2016)

Just booked my ticket for a day trip to sunny Birmingham.


----------



## spiritfree (Aug 8, 2016)

I would love to come. I struggle with anxiety attacks and don't go out very often. I'll try and pull myself together and get hubby with me. xx


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 8, 2016)

spiritfree said:


> I would love to come. I struggle with anxiety attacks and don't go out very often. I'll try and pull myself together and get hubby with me. xx



It would be fantastic to meet you. I do understand anxiety as I personally have had episodes of this condition for some years now. I do hope you can make it. The members who attended the Manchester Meet were absolutely wonderful people


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 8, 2016)

spiritfree said:


> I would love to come. I struggle with anxiety attacks and don't go out very often. I'll try and pull myself together and get hubby with me. xx


I'd be very pleased if you could overcome your anxiety and make it to the meet up.  I've never been to one before and it would be a comfort to know I wasn't going to be the only newbie.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 8, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I'd be very pleased if you could overcome your anxiety and make it to the meet up.  I've never been to one before and it would be a comfort to know I wasn't going to be the only newbie.



The Manchester meet was my first forum outing. The rest of the members there were absolutely fantastic. Made me feel extremely welcome and as if I'd known them all for ever


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 8, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> The Manchester meet was my first forum outing. The rest of the members there were absolutely fantastic. Made me feel extremely welcome and as if I'd known them all for ever


Thanks DL...that's very reassuring.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2016)

spiritfree said:


> I would love to come. I struggle with anxiety attacks and don't go out very often. I'll try and pull myself together and get hubby with me. xx


It would be wonderful if you can come along, I know you would enjoy meeting everyone  Honestly, I have been going to these since 2009 and everyone has always been very friendly and welcoming  And you 'know' a lot of us already because you've been our friend on the forum for quite a while!


----------



## Annette (Aug 8, 2016)

I am coming. Possibly with OH, who may disappear part way through to go and ogle the Pinarello shop window...


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2016)

Annette said:


> I am coming. Possibly with OH, who may disappear part way through to go and ogle the Pinarello shop window...


Excellent!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 8, 2016)

4 weeks on Saturday - woohoo.
Really looking forward to seeing you xx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2016)

Hazel said:


> 4 weeks on Saturday - woohoo.
> Really looking forward to seeing you xx


And you @Hazel!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 8, 2016)

Hazel said:


> 4 weeks on Saturday - woohoo.
> Really looking forward to seeing you xx



Hazel me darlin' it will be wonderful to meet you again


----------



## Maz2 (Aug 9, 2016)

Would have been interested in that but, unfortunately, have commitments the whole day. Would very much like to hear about any more in that area.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 9, 2016)

Maz2 said:


> Would have been interested in that but, unfortunately, have commitments the whole day. Would very much like to hear about any more in that area.


We usually just have one per year in different areas so everyone gets a chance to come along. London in November is usually quite easy to get to from most places 

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/calendar-of-forum-meets-2016.57353/


----------



## Flutterby (Aug 10, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Can I sing this time please?


What are you going to sing?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 10, 2016)

Flutterby said:


> What are you going to sing?




I will of course be taking requests


----------



## AJLang (Aug 10, 2016)

Flutterby your singing is genuinely, seriously brilliant - you should sing a duet with  Diabeticliberty and you're both the same age so may have similar musical tastes


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 10, 2016)

AJLang said:


> Flutterby your singing is genuinely, seriously brilliant - you should sing a duet with  Diabeticliberty and you're both the same age so may have similar musical tastes




I thought a spot of the Beastie Boys, Leonard Cohen, Johnny Cash, Motorhead, Kiri Te Kanawa, Tom Jones, Shirley Bassey, The Spice Girls and Lenny Kravitz might be a starting point. What about ye Flutterby?


----------



## Flutterby (Aug 10, 2016)

Fantastic! I can accompany you with my tambourine  Perhaps we should go busking?


----------



## Flutterby (Aug 10, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I thought a spot of the Beastie Boys, Leonard Cohen, Johnny Cash, Motorhead, Kiri Te Kanawa, Tom Jones, Shirley Bassey, The Spice Girls and Lenny Kravitz might be a starting point. What about ye Flutterby?


Yes indeed, we don't want to be too ambitious at first!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 10, 2016)

Flutterby said:


> Fantastic! I can accompany you with my tambourine  Perhaps we should go busking?



Yeah baby, yeah baby, yeah baby yeah


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I thought a spot of the Beastie Boys, Leonard Cohen, Johnny Cash, Motorhead, Kiri Te
> Kanawa, Tom Jones, Shirley Bassey, The Spice Girls and Lenny Kravitz might be a starting point. What about ye Flutterby?





Flutterby said:


> Fantastic! I can accompany you with my tambourine  Perhaps we should go busking?



I will look forward to hearing it in Brimingham 

<psst - everyone else, I'm moving it to Wolverhampton, don't tell them!  >


----------



## Flower (Aug 10, 2016)

Please tell me singing is not compulsory else I will have to stay in and wash my hair!


----------



## AJLang (Aug 10, 2016)

Flower the singing is compulsory but whilst Diabeticliberty and Flutterby are singing the rest of us can get the tram to Wolverhampton ps I'm really looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## AJLang (Aug 10, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I will look forward to hearing it in Brimingham
> 
> <psst - everyone else, I'm moving it to Wolverhampton, don't tell them!  >


The tram now goes from outside New Street to Wolverhampton!!


----------



## AJLang (Aug 10, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I thought a spot of the Beastie Boys, Leonard Cohen, Johnny Cash, Motorhead, Kiri Te Kanawa, Tom Jones, Shirley Bassey, The Spice Girls and Lenny Kravitz might be a starting point. What about ye Flutterby?


Where's my Abba music??!!!!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 10, 2016)

AJLang said:


> Where's my Abba music??!!!!




Ma'am you will feel Bjorn again


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 10, 2016)

Annette said:


> I am coming. Possibly with OH, who may disappear part way through to go and ogle the Pinarello shop window...



Bicicielo on Temple St?  Window shopping - that's all I'd be doing as well.  You need deep pockets to shop in there.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 10, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Bicicielo on Temple St?  Window shopping - that's all I'd be doing as well.  You need deep pockets to shop in there.




They have a road bike on their Website for about fifteen grand


----------



## AJLang (Aug 10, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> blog. It is extremely, fantastically good. I really
> 
> 
> 
> Ma'am you will feel Bjorn again


Cool then I may let you see my photos of me with Bjorn and Benny


----------



## Flutterby (Aug 10, 2016)

Yay Abba!!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 10, 2016)

Flutterby said:


> Yay Abba!!




Wha..............? Wha........? Wha.......? Wha.......?terloo couldn't escape if I wanted to


----------



## Annette (Aug 11, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Bicicielo on Temple St?  Window shopping - that's all I'd be doing as well.  You need deep pockets to shop in there.


Oh yes. That's why he's not allowed in...


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Aug 11, 2016)

I was just about to type a message saying I'll definitely be there... But after reading the replies I think I may have the flu that day  hahaha "FlutterLiberty" in the making!!

I shall bring ear plugs!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 12, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> I was just about to type a message saying I'll definitely be there... But after reading the replies I think I may have the flu that day  hahaha "FlutterLiberty" in the making!!
> 
> I shall bring ear plugs!


I think I may have found something to save us!   I'll have a word with Tim Wetherspoon and see if we can get one installed


----------



## andyboy (Aug 12, 2016)

I always seem to get very drunk when i go to the rose!!!!! Hic


----------



## Bloden (Aug 15, 2016)

It's going to be a big one!  I'm hoping to be there too...you know me, I say "definitely" then summat comes up. Best bring ear plugs everyone - I'm tone deaf.


----------



## stephknits (Aug 15, 2016)

hurrah - i will be there, turns out husband is going to Birmingham for my birthday, so only fair that I do the same for his..


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2016)

Bloden said:


> It's going to be a big one!  I'm hoping to be there too...you know me, I say "definitely" then summat comes up. Best bring ear plugs everyone - I'm tone deaf.


Yayyy!!! 'Y Viva Espana'!  



stephknits said:


> hurrah - i will be there, turns out husband is going to Birmingham for my birthday, so only fair that I do the same for his..


Hurrah!!!


----------



## AJLang (Aug 15, 2016)

Hooray for everyone who is going


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 15, 2016)

If I wasn't doing the 28k Thames Path Challenge I'd have travelled across to this one. But I'll have to settle for the mini meet up in Dorset next week and the next London meet up.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 15, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> If I wasn't doing the 28k Thames Path Challenge I'd have travelled across to this one. But I'll have to settle for the mini meet up in Dorset next week and the next London meet up.


 I look forward to meeting you at the London meet-up.  Have fun on your walk.


----------



## AJLang (Aug 30, 2016)

Yay only 11 days until Birmingham


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 30, 2016)

Looking forward to this.   I may be taking a slight diversion en route via Temple Street to spend a bit of time dreaming at Bicicileo.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 30, 2016)

AJLang said:


> Yay only 11 days until Birmingham


I'm getting a bit excited too AJ.  It'll be good to put some faces to names.  My memory is appalling so switching from online monikers to real names is going to be something of a challenge.


----------



## AJLang (Aug 31, 2016)

Don't worry Marsbartoastie I am absolutely awful with names and faces.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 31, 2016)

I can never remember my own name, never mind anybody else's. I also frequently look in the mirror and think corrrrrrrrrrrr...........who's that handsome brute?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I can never remember my own name, never mind anybody else's. I also frequently look in the mirror and think corrrrrrrrrrrr...........who's that handsome brute?


Eyesight dodgy too, eh?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 31, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Eyesight dodgy too, eh?




TOUCHE MONSIEUR TOUCHE


----------



## AJLang (Aug 31, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I can never remember my own name, never mind anybody else's. I also frequently look in the mirror and think corrrrrrrrrrrr...........who's that handsome brute?


Is it a nice doggy looking over your shoulder who you see in the mirror?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 31, 2016)

AJLang said:


> Is it a nice doggy looking over your shoulder who you see in the mirror?




Wood woof woof I have a luvverley wet nose and keep chasing parked cars


----------



## Bloden (Sep 3, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I'm getting a bit excited too AJ.  It'll be good to put some faces to names.  My memory is appalling so switching from online monikers to real names is going to be something of a challenge.


Same here! It's bad enuff having to learn one name, let alone two. Looking fwd to it tho.


----------



## AJLang (Sep 3, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Wood woof woof I have a luvverley wet nose and keep chasing parked cars


We will put you on a lead and make you sit in the corner


----------



## AJLang (Sep 3, 2016)

Bloden said:


> Same here! It's bad enuff having to learn one name, let alone two. Looking fwd to it tho.


It will be great to meet you


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 3, 2016)

AJLang said:


> We will put you on a lead and make you sit in the corner




Some years ago on one of my many stag nights ( no single man should ever have just one stag night) we were in a club and unusually for me I had drank a little bit too much. My 'friends' obviously felt it amusing to offer to pay some of the erm..........entertainers to make a complete arse of me. The ladies stripped me and were leading me around the questionable establishment by my belt which hey had looped around my neck. They insisted that I bark like a dog. How could I refuse? After about 15 minutes of this one of them commented that she felt that they should cease and desist as I appeared to be enjoying it rather too much


----------



## AJLang (Sep 3, 2016)

OMG


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 3, 2016)

Cant wait to see the photies of this meet ! Hope everyone has a good time in "Brum"


----------



## Bloden (Sep 4, 2016)

AJLang said:


> It will be great to meet you


Likewise, AJ.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 4, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I'm getting a bit excited too AJ.  It'll be good to put some faces to names.  My memory is appalling so switching from online monikers to real names is going to be something of a challenge.


As my online suggests my name is Hazel, no imagination.
Easy to remember


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 5, 2016)

Hazel said:


> As my online suggests my name is Hazel, no imagination.
> Easy to remember




From the last time we met I remember your name because you were completely n.......nu.......nut......NICE!!!!!!! (phew)


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 5, 2016)

Enjoy !


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 5, 2016)

What time are people planning on getting there?  Is it the usual 11-11.30-ish start @Northerner ?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 5, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> What time are people planning on getting there?  Is it the usual 11-11.30-ish start @Northerner ?


Yup!  All being well my train gets in about 10:30 so I am meeting Flower at New Street


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Sep 6, 2016)

Is it Birmingham new Street? Looking forward to seeing you all


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Sep 6, 2016)

Also, what time are you all planning on staying until? I am booking my coach ticket today (not train as I'm a poor student.... And Northern therefore tight ) so just wondering what time roughly to book the return?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Is it Birmingham new Street? Looking forward to seeing you all


Yup!  What time do you think you will be arriving @Rosiecarmel ?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Also, what time are you all planning on staying until? I am booking my coach ticket today (not train as I'm a poor student.... And Northern therefore tight ) so just wondering what time roughly to book the return?


My train leaves quite late (around 7pm, cheap train, also Northern ) so you won't be on your own even if the singing drives everyone else away  I'd pick a return that gets back to Leeds at a time you are comfortable with - I expect people will start going around 4-5pm


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 6, 2016)

I should arrive at c1300 and my return train is booked for 2118.  My thinking was that if people want to shoot off before c2030 I'm quite happy to have a little wander round the shops and/or make new friends in the pub (I'm not shy).


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 6, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I should arrive at c1300 and my return train is booked for 2118.  My thinking was that if people want to shoot off before c2030 I'm quite happy to have a little wander round the shops and/or make new friends in the pub (I'm not shy).




You might not be shy but I certainly am. People often mistake my blushing and think that I have a face full of welding flash


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 6, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> You might not be shy but I certainly am. People often mistake my blushing and think that I have a face full of welding flash


Now I wouldn't have had you down as a blusher.  As Micky Flanagan would say "We'll see...we'll see".


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Sep 6, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> You might not be shy but I certainly am. People often mistake my blushing and think that I have a face full of welding flash



Are you staying a bit longer this time? I left not long after you in Manchester as I had a dinner date... It ended up being disastrous. Wish I'd have stayed LOL!  will be staying longer this time


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 6, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Are you staying a bit longer this time? I left not long after you in Manchester as I had a dinner date... It ended up being disastrous. Wish I'd have stayed LOL!  will be staying longer this time




Yes I am staying longer. I am debating whether to drive and act daft or get the train and have a sherry or two and act really really daft. Decisions decisions woe is me. Answers on a postcard please?


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 6, 2016)

Train...train...train!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 6, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Train...train...train!




OK OK OK I will book it today


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 6, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> OK OK OK I will book it today


Good man.  You know it makes sense


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> OK OK OK I will book it today


Probably save you money on parking tickets!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 6, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Probably save you money on parking tickets!




Har, har har I ain't laughed this much since I  got diagnosed with chicken pox


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Sep 6, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Train...train...train!



Seconded!

Looking forward to meeting you Marsbartoastie


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 6, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Seconded!
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you Marsbartoastie


You too my lovely.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 6, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Seconded!
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you Marsbartoastie




Booked WAHAHAHAHAHAHEEEEYYYYYY


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Sep 7, 2016)

Coach ticket booked!


----------



## Bloden (Sep 8, 2016)

Oh dear...summat's come up, so I won't be coming. Mum had a teensy mishap yesterday - nothing life-threatening, just extremely painful for her, so she's in hospital (SO glad I was here!). 

Sounds like it's going to be a good one! Enjoy...


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 8, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Bloden.  Hope your ma feels better very soon.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 8, 2016)

Oh no, I hope that she and you are both ok. Hopefully meet you on the next one if you can make it 

Take care of her and yourself


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2016)

Bloden said:


> Oh dear...summat's come up, so I won't be coming. Mum had a teensy mishap yesterday - nothing life-threatening, just extremely painful for her, so she's in hospital (SO glad I was here!).
> 
> Sounds like it's going to be a good one! Enjoy...


 Very sorry to hear this, I hope your Mum is OK and recovers quickly


----------



## Bloden (Sep 8, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Very sorry to hear this, I hope your Mum is OK and recovers quickly


Thanks, Northener. She's made of stern (Yorkshire) stuff, but it'll be a relief to get her home - hopefully tomoz.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2016)

Bloden said:


> Thanks, Northener. She's made of stern (Yorkshire) stuff, but it'll be a relief to get her home - hopefully tomoz.


Ah, it's good that she's not a soft Southerner, otherwise she'd be looking at a three-month stay, minimum, I would imagine   Hope she's OK to go home tomorrow


----------



## stephknits (Sep 8, 2016)

Sad to say I now have to work on Saturday so can't come.  Will try to make a different one instead


----------



## AJLang (Sep 8, 2016)

Bolden I'm sorry to hear about your mum. I hope that she makes a fast recovery. Stephen and Bloden it will be a shame not to see you.


----------



## AJLang (Sep 8, 2016)

Having read through of the posts are some of you really intending being in the pub from 11-7??? Blimey I must be getting old. I will definitely only manage 2-3 hours but I'm blaming it on the Chronic Fatigue Syndrome!! That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it. I'm not sure what time we will arrive but probably around 11.30/12ish. Be warned I've been in a very quiet mood this week. Most unlike me.


----------



## Flower (Sep 8, 2016)

Like Cinderella I need to be safely home before the light starts to fade so I'll be leaving about 3ish. Looking forward to my day out and meeting as many of you as possible


----------



## AJLang (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm really looking forward to meeting you Flower.


----------



## Bloden (Sep 8, 2016)

AJLang said:


> Bolden I'm sorry to hear about your mum. I hope that she makes a fast recovery. Stephen and Bloden it will be a shame not to see you.


Thanks, AJ.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2016)

OK, I have updated the list of attendees, reproduced below for your convenience:

Northerner
@Hazel
@AJLang + 1 (perhaps)
@Flutterby
@Diabeticliberty
@Flower (hopefully!)
@Matt Cycle (hopefully!)
@Marsbartoastie
@spiritfree (hopefully!)
@Annette (+1, possibly)
@Rosiecarmel 

If I've missed anyone off, or if you are on the list and unable to come, please let me know  If anyone needs my mobile number please send me a PM (or let me know here if your PM/Conversation option isn't working and I'll fix it). 

Have a safe, pleasant journey everyone, and see you tomorrow!


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 9, 2016)

Hope you all have fun. If I wasnt doing the Thames Path Challenge, id have jumped on a train and popped across for this one as there are people there I really want to meet. Have a drink for me please. X


----------



## Robin (Sep 9, 2016)

Have a lovely day, everyone, sorry not to make it. I'd got as far as looking up cheap train deals when I realised the date clashed with the Blenheim Horse Trials, which I'd already bought tickets for. Apparently it's going to bucket down there all day, so not the best choice, I'd rather be in a nice warm pub!


----------



## Lindarose (Sep 9, 2016)

Have fun everyone. Wish I was going as really enjoyed last years there. . Met some lovely people.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 9, 2016)

I have it all worked out. 'Mr. Train Driver, are we there yet?' 
*
*
*
*
'Are we there now?
*
*
*
'How about now?'
*
*
*
*
'Hello is that the Stoke On Trent Taxi Company? Id like to book a cab please to pick me up at the railway station. I'm currently sat on the line facing Birmingham. A very angry train driver has just given me a black eye and turfed me off his choo choo'


----------



## AJLang (Sep 9, 2016)

You think that you will make it as far as Stoke-on-Trent??


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 9, 2016)

My train arrives at New Street Station at ten to eleven. I shoukd be with you all allowing for the fact that I frequently get lost in my my own back garden by about 11.15am. Look forward to meeting you all and please remember whatever your poison, the first drinky is on me. I do after all have a good heart. Yes remember I have actually had it confirmed by a doctor


----------



## Annette (Sep 9, 2016)

We (my +1 possible is now a definite) will be arriving at some point and leaving at some point later. I have no idea when, but as we are in the mainline and trains run every 10 mins, we just play it by ear most of the time  OH may disappear to ogle pinarellos at some point unless DL can keep him entertained. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## AJLang (Sep 9, 2016)

We may be on the same train Annette having seen previous posts about where your hospital etc is based. We will be travelling up from Northampton and Mark has said that he will definitely be looking at the shops as I won't be hindering him with my slow walking and frequent need to sit down


----------



## AJLang (Sep 9, 2016)

We will probably be at the pub by 12. Flutterby and Helen are planning to arrive between 11 and 12.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Sep 9, 2016)

My coach arrives at 11:30 in Birmingham then will figure out how to get to the pub! Good old Google maps should help me


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> My coach arrives at 11:30 in Birmingham then will figure out how to get to the pub! Good old Google maps should help me


Hope you find it OK Rosie!  It's pretty central, up a short hill that's just off from New Street shops, which is largely pedestrianised. 

I think nearly everyone who is coming has met someone else before, except @Marsbartoastie and @spiritfree , so look out for the Diabetes Fairy who will be sat on our table


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Sep 9, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hope you find it OK Rosie!  It's pretty central, up a short hill that's just off from New Street shops, which is largely pedestrianised.
> 
> I think nearly everyone who is coming has met someone else before, except @Marsbartoastie and @spiritfree , so look out for the Diabetes Fairy who will be sat on our table
> 
> View attachment 1849



A hill?! Is it too late to cancel my coach?!


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 9, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> A hill


If I remember correctly (and the coach station is still under the Bull Ring) it's more of a slight incline......

Have fun guys, wish I were there (but the budget will not stand a First Class flight from California, besides, the wife is going to Vegas this weekend so our budget is definitely shot)


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 9, 2016)

Have a great time tmoz and no bathing with the floozy in the Jacuzzi, ye hear me? Take pics though cos we want evidence of your activities.


----------



## Annette (Sep 9, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Have a great time tmoz and no bathing with the floozy in the Jacuzzi, ye hear me? Take pics though cos we want evidence of your activities.


Shes surrounded by flowers right now - cos they cant work out how to fix her leaks!


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 9, 2016)

Annette said:


> Shes surrounded by flowers right now - cos they cant work out how to fix her leaks!


ROFL!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 10, 2016)

Good morning all!  Hope none of you have slept in and missed your train/coach!  I'll aim to sit at one or other side of the main entrance in the pub  See you soon!


----------



## AngelaY9847 (Sep 10, 2016)

Hope you all have fun. I will try make it to the next one.


----------



## AJLang (Sep 10, 2016)

I may be a bit later than intended - not a good start to the day and needing my drugs to kick in this morning.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 10, 2016)

*OH NO!!!!!!!!!*

I just saw a Pokemon on the roof of my train. Chased the ickle devil and now have a load of British Transport Police armed with tasers bearing down on my sorry six. Somebody call my lawyer please


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 10, 2016)

Enjoy !


----------



## Hazel (Sep 10, 2016)

Lovely day with lovely friends - safely on train heading home.

Till the next time........


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 10, 2016)

Hazel said:


> Lovely day with lovely friends - safely on train heading home.
> 
> Till the next time........




You are a truly wonderful woman Hazel and I am pleased and proud to call you a very good friend. Have a safe journey back north and I will.see you at Leeds........the next time


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 10, 2016)

Pleased you had a good time !


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Sep 10, 2016)

Safely on my coach home AND I got on the right one. Well done me


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 10, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Safely on my coach home AND I got on the right one. Well done me



Yaaaaay Rosie, I still love you to death. It was fantastic to spend the day with you. Tequila brrrrrrrrrrr hay ay ay. Get home safe


----------



## Lilian (Sep 10, 2016)

Hope you all have a lovely day.


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 10, 2016)

Fabulous day, thanks everyone.x


----------



## Annette (Sep 10, 2016)

Lovely to meet everyone, and for OH to be able to talk intelligent cycle talk with MattCycle (rather than at me which is the usual situation )


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 10, 2016)

Flutterby said:


> Fabulous day, thanks everyone.x




Flutterby you are as beautiful as your poetry. That really is some doing since your poetry is mind blowing. Fantastic to meet you


----------



## Flower (Sep 10, 2016)

Lovely to meet everyone and many thanks to Northerner for seeing me safely on to my train


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 10, 2016)

Flower said:


> Lovely to meet everyone and many thanks to Northerner for seeing me safely on to my train




Lovely to meet you too. Have a safe journey home


----------



## AJLang (Sep 10, 2016)

It's was really lovely to meet everyone. Just waiting for the train to leave Birmingham and then lots of sleep


----------



## Northerner (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks for coming everyone!  only three hours to go and I'll be hme!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 10, 2016)

AJLang said:


> It's was really lovely to meet everyone. Just waiting for the train to leave Birmingham and then lots of sleep



Great to meet Mark and you crazy lady. Have a safe trip and loads of kip


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 10, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Thanks for coming everyone!  only three hours to go and I'll be hme!




Thanks for organising it. I have made some more good friends today. Some very special friends


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Sep 10, 2016)

Was great to meet you all. I had such a laugh! I may have a sore head tomorrow though after all that gin! (I blame DL)

My coach goes to Newcastle via Leeds. After all the talk of falling asleep on trains and buses, I panicked when I woke up and it was pitch black!! Luckily I have not missed Leeds LOL


----------



## Mark T (Sep 10, 2016)

Sounds like you all had a fab meet!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 10, 2016)

I had a great time - thanks to you all for making it so.  @AJLang (and your OH), @Annette (and your OH), @Diabeticliberty , @Flower , @Flutterby , @Hazel , @Marsbartoastie , @Northerner , @Rosiecarmel


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 10, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Flutterby you are as beautiful as your poetry. That really is some doing since your poetry is mind blowing. Fantastic to meet you


Aww how very lovely of you. Thank you for being so kind as to mention my poetry, it is very special to me so it means a lot to hear you say that.xx thank you for the drink too.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 10, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> I had a great time - thanks to you all for making it so.  @AJLang (and your OH), @Annette (and your OH), @Diabeticliberty , @Flower , @Flutterby , @Hazel , @Marsbartoastie , @Northerner , @Rosiecarmel





Hey Matty you did more than your fair share of making. Great to see you again today


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 10, 2016)

I think I truly relaxed today so thank you all. You are all amazing.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Sep 10, 2016)

Well I'm finally home, curled up on my sofa with a nice big glass of....WATER. This cancels out the gin right??

So glad so many people turned up - I really enjoyed today


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 10, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Well I'm finally home, curled up on my sofa with a nice big glass of....WATER. This cancels out the gin right??
> 
> So glad so many people turned up - I really enjoyed today


Enjoy


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 10, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Well I'm finally home, curled up on my sofa with a nice big glass of....WATER. This cancels out the gin right??
> 
> So glad so many people turned up - I really enjoyed today




Rosie keep away from water. People wash in  it and fish erm.........erm........erm.......well you know? Make little fish in it  Now gin is a whole different rinse yaaaaaayyyyyy tequila too


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 10, 2016)

What an extraordinary day!!! 

Thanks to everyone for making me feel so welcome.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 10, 2016)

That's me finally home!     Hot chocolate and Casualty on IPLAYER, sorted.

Night everyone xx


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 10, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> What an extraordinary day!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for making me feel so welcome.




An extraordinary day for me too. A rather extraordinary lady made it so for me. Extremely pretty, full of fun with a smile that made my heart skip a beat


----------



## Lindarose (Sep 11, 2016)

Glad you all had such a fab time


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 11, 2016)

Arrived home at 1240...tired, but still smiling.  At Elephant & Castle I walked past a couple of hundred kids queuing to get into a club.  Ah...those were the days.  All I wanted to get into was my jim-jams.


----------



## AJLang (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you everyone for the brilliant company and the drinks - I think drinks were bought by DiabeticLiberty (twice), Marsbartoastie and MattCycle - sorry if you bought me a drink and I forgot.  It really was a lovely day.


----------



## AJLang (Sep 11, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Great to meet Mark and you crazy lady. Have a safe trip and loads of kip


Thank you


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 11, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Arrived home at 1240...tired, but still smiling.  At Elephant & Castle I walked past a couple of hundred kids queuing to get into a club.  Ah...those were the days.  All I wanted to get into was my jim-jams.




Party pooper, party pooper rah, rah rah


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 11, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Party pooper, party pooper rah, rah rah


That's me all over...always bringing the atmosphere down


----------



## eggyg (Sep 11, 2016)

Sounds like you all had a fab day. I was thinking of you all whilst I was at work! Boo hoo! Looking forward to meeting all/some of you in Leeds.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 11, 2016)

eggyg said:


> Sounds like you all had a fab day. I was thinking of you all whilst I was at work! Boo hoo! Looking forward to meeting all/some of you in Leeds.




Elaine you were better off out of it. Some if them were drunk as Lords and playing silly buggers. It's a good job that I have such a strong sense of self control or I might have had a sip of sherry myself. As it was I was fine on half a Jammy Dodger and a glass of sugar free Irn Bru. I really do work tirelessly to ensure that this forum of the great and good does not fall into moral terpitude.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 11, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Elaine you were better off out of it. Some if them were drunk as Lords and playing silly buggers. It's a good job that I have such a strong sense of self control or I might have had a sip of sherry myself. As it was I was fine on half a Jammy Dodger and a glass of sugar free Irn Bru. I really do work tirelessly to ensure that this forum of the great and good does not fall into moral terpitude.


----------



## eggyg (Sep 11, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Elaine you were better off out of it. Some if them were drunk as Lords and playing silly buggers. It's a good job that I have such a strong sense of self control or I might have had a sip of sherry myself. As it was I was fine on half a Jammy Dodger and a glass of sugar free Irn Bru. I really do work tirelessly to ensure that this forum of the great and good does not fall into moral terpitude.


Oh I can imagine. I myself am a paragon of virtue and probably would have joined you and ate the other half of the Jammy Dodger but draw the line at sugar free Iron Bru, I would have settled for a glass of Adam's Ale! Glad there's some of us on here with a strong moral compass! I will be bringing my guitar to Leeds and will be expecting a rousing ( but not too rousing) rendition of Come By Are! ;-)


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Sep 11, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Elaine you were better off out of it. Some if them were drunk as Lords and playing silly buggers. It's a good job that I have such a strong sense of self control or I might have had a sip of sherry myself. As it was I was fine on half a Jammy Dodger and a glass of sugar free Irn Bru. I really do work tirelessly to ensure that this forum of the great and good does not fall into moral terpitude.



SOME one thought it was a good idea to buy _double _gins and even a shot of tequila! I couldn't believe my eyes. As a student nurse I was completely appalled by this drunken behaviour.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 11, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> SOME one thought it was a good idea to buy _double _gins and even a shot of tequila! I couldn't believe my eyes. As a student nurse I was completely appalled by this drunken behaviour.




Hrrrrrmmmmpppppp what goes on in Birmingham stays in Birmingham. I have not even mentioned yet the fact that you kept on pinching my bum. What and me a good church going God fearing Catholic boy


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 11, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Hrrrrrmmmmpppppp what goes on in Birmingham stays in Birmingham. I have not even mentioned yet the fact that you kept on pinching my bum. What and me a good church going God fearing Catholic boy


The diversity and equal opportunity element of her training has not been wasted on our Rosie.  She pinched my bum too


----------



## Annette (Sep 11, 2016)

I think maybe I left at the right time before all this riotous behaviour started!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 11, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Elaine you were better off out of it. Some if them were drunk as Lords and playing silly buggers. It's a good job that I have such a strong sense of self control or I might have had a sip of sherry myself. As it was I was fine on half a Jammy Dodger and a glass of sugar free Irn Bru. I really do work tirelessly to ensure that this forum of the great and good does not fall into moral terpitude.


Don't complain about the catering...I offered you some of my 'emergency meat'


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Sep 11, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> The diversity and equal opportunity element of her training has not been wasted on our Rosie.  She pinched my bum too



Hey I don't discriminate!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 11, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> The diversity and equal opportunity element of her training has not been wasted on our Rosie.  She pinched my bum too



Sorry many possible answers. So few words in my extremely limited vocabulary. I want my mum


----------



## Hazel (Sep 11, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Elaine you were better off out of it. Some if them were drunk as Lords and playing silly buggers. It's a good job that I have such a strong sense of self control or I might have had a sip of sherry myself. As it was I was fine on half a Jammy Dodtiger and a glass of sugar free Irn Bru. I really do work tirelessly to ensure that this forum of the great and good does not fall into moral terpitude.


Who are you kidding mister - you were the ring leader of the alcohol appreciation society


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 11, 2016)

Hazel said:


> Who are you kidding mister - you were the ring leader of the alcohol appreciation society




Hazel me darling that is most untrue. I had a forum Nymph sat on either side of me issuing threats of some fairly extreme stuff if I didn't do exactly as I was told.  I thought that you might actually leap to my defence but you just sat there laughing at me as I succumbed


----------



## Hazel (Sep 11, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Hazel me darling that is most untrue. I had a forum Nymph sat on either side of me issuing threats of some fairly extreme stuff if I didn't do exactly as I was told.  I thought that you might actually leap to my defence but you just sat there laughing at me as I succumbed


Oh dream on - you were loving every minute of it


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 11, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Hazel me darling that is most untrue. I had a forum Nymph sat on either side of me issuing threats of some fairly extreme stuff if I didn't do exactly as I was told.  I thought that you might actually leap to my defence but you just sat there laughing at me as I succumbed


Give me their names and I'll sort them out for you


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 11, 2016)

So basically, you were all bored to tears and you're never doing it again, right?


----------



## Hazel (Sep 11, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> So basically, you were all bored to tears and you're never doing it again, right?


As always, it was a lovely afternoon, with lovely people.
I am just glad I did not drink, cos I am too old


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 11, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> So basically, you were all bored to tears and you're never doing it again, right?


Oh it was all very businesslike Alison.  We did some 'blue sky thinking' about diabetes related issues and there was plenty of 'thinking outside the box'.  We 'ran a few ideas up the flagpole' and 'drilled down' into the details...then some of us took things 'offline'.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 11, 2016)

Hazel said:


> As always, it was a lovely afternoon, with lovely people.
> I am just glad I did not drink, cos I am too old




Stop that immediately. You are most definitely not too old young lady  by the way your hair looked fantastic. I think that the other ladies in the room were extremely jealous


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 11, 2016)

Hazel said:


> Oh dream on - you were loving every minute of it




Erm......erm......I did quite enjoy it. Can we do it again in Leeds please? Can we? Can we? Can we? Can we?


----------



## eggyg (Sep 11, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Oh it was all very businesslike Alison.  We did some 'blue sky thinking' about diabetes related issues and there was plenty of 'thinking outside the box'.  We 'ran a few ideas up the flagpole' and 'drilled down' into the details...then some of us took things 'offline'.


But did you push the envelope?


----------



## Amigo (Sep 11, 2016)

What a shame I was returning from my foreign jaunt and missed this auspicious and disgraceful gathering. Now Leeds is do'able. When is it?


----------



## Hazel (Sep 11, 2016)

Amigo said:


> What a shame I was returning from my foreign jaunt and missed this auspicious and disgraceful gathering. Now Leeds is do'able. When is it?


19th Nov


----------



## AJLang (Sep 11, 2016)

All I know is that Northerner has spent the last few months claiming that he is teetotal yet he was drinking at the forum meet!!! Here is the proof.....I was trying to take the glass away from him.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 11, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Stop that immediately. You are most definitely not too old young lady  by the way your hair looked fantastic. I think that the other ladies in the room were extremely jealous


Thank you kind sir


----------



## AJLang (Sep 11, 2016)

Flutterby who was not on the gin but was enjoying a cocktail instead!


----------



## AJLang (Sep 11, 2016)

Diabeticliberty and Marsbartoastie deep in meaningful conversation!


----------



## AJLang (Sep 11, 2016)

Rosiecarmel not drinking the tequila....


----------



## Amigo (Sep 11, 2016)

AJLang said:


> View attachment 1858 All I know is that Northerner has spent the last few months claiming that he is teetotal yet he was drinking at the forum meet!!! Here is the proof.....I was trying to take the glass away from him.



That's never northerner? How young he looks!


----------



## AJLang (Sep 11, 2016)

MattCycle being a good influence


----------



## Amigo (Sep 11, 2016)

AJLang said:


> MattCycle being a good influence View attachment 1862



I see that Fairy is on the sauce again!


----------



## AJLang (Sep 11, 2016)

Yep Amigo the Fairy was on the gin before anyone else arrived but she failed to keep up


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 11, 2016)

eggyg said:


> But did you push the envelope?


EGGY!!!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 11, 2016)

AJLang said:


> Diabeticliberty and Marsbartoastie deep in meaningful conversation!
> View attachment 1860


Thanks AJ.  You've managed to catch me at an angle that completely preserves my mystique.


----------



## eggyg (Sep 11, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> EGGY!!!


What? In a former life as a manager of a travel agency, on our many (yawn) training days, pushing the envelope was bandied about along with 'blue sky thinking" etc. Along with my personal favourite" who moved my cheese,!" Google it! Miss those days..NOT!


----------



## eggyg (Sep 11, 2016)

AJLang said:


> Diabeticliberty and Marsbartoastie deep in meaningful conversation!
> View attachment 1860


@Diabeticliberty why have you got a naked man on your tee shirt?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 11, 2016)

That naked man on my tee shirt is the greatest 'Muhammed Ali' to my memory he never floated like a butterfly or stung like a bee in a 3 piece suit or Thomas The Tank Engine And His Amazing Friends pyjamas


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 11, 2016)

eggyg said:


> What? In a former life as a manager of a travel agency, on our many (yawn) training days, pushing the envelope was bandied about along with 'blue sky thinking" etc. Along with my personal favourite" who moved my cheese,!" Google it! Miss those days..NOT!


I've lost count of the number of afternoons I've spent dozing at the back of the room during 'training days'.  When I read "who moved my cheese" I'd have put money on it being related to Trivial Pursuit and the little cheese shaped pieces.  Doh.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 11, 2016)

All I get asked at my works is '"Can I go home early?' I am getting really tired of having to reply 'No boss you can't,  it's your company and its only 11.15am'


----------



## eggyg (Sep 11, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I've lost count of the number of afternoons I've spent dozing at the back of the room during 'training days'.  When I read "who moved my cheese" I'd have put money on it being related to Trivial Pursuit and the little cheese shaped pieces.  Doh.


We call them pieces of pie! Lol!


----------



## eggyg (Sep 11, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> That naked man on my tee shirt is the greatest 'Muhammed Ali' to my memory he never floated like a butterfly or stung like a bee in a 3 piece suit or Thomas The Tank Engine And His Amazing Friends pyjamas


I really do worry about you!


----------



## Lindarose (Sep 11, 2016)

Looks like you all had s brilliant fun day! Lovely pics too


----------



## spiritfree (Sep 12, 2016)

Sorry I missed the meet-up. I'm not good at going out at the moment. I'm struggling with depression, and I think it's winning! I hope to meet you all another time.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2016)

spiritfree said:


> Sorry I missed the meet-up. I'm not good at going out at the moment. I'm struggling with depression, and I think it's winning! I hope to meet you all another time.


I'm really sorry you didn't feel up to attending @spiritfree  I hope that you are feeling brighter and stronger soon, and that we can meet at a future event  By the way, some of us just had a nice quiet chat in the corner, so don't be misled into thinking that this was all riotous mayhem!


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 12, 2016)

Great photos. You know you get a picture in your head about what people look like.......
Well DL, you look totally different to what I was expecting!!! 
Rosie I love your hair (gorgeous lady) 
And the pic of Northerner and Mattcycle reminds me a bit of the proclaimers!!! (sorry!)


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 12, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I'm really sorry you didn't feel up to attending @spiritfree  I hope that you are feeling brighter and stronger soon, and that we can meet at a future event  By the way, some of us just had a nice quiet chat in the corner, so don't be misled into thinking that this was all riotous mayhem!




Yes I did sit in the corner quietly. The rest of you were indulging in some shocking behaviour, drinking and cavorting like drunken cavorting thingy's. I was shocked to my very core


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 12, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Great photos. You know you get a picture in your head about what people look like.......
> Well DL, you look totally different to what I was expecting!!!
> Rosie I love your hair (gorgeous lady)
> And the pic of Northerner and Mattcycle reminds me a bit of the proclaimers!!! (sorry!)



Oh dear, ,oh my!!!!!! Pray tell what you were expecting then?


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 12, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Well DL, you look totally different to what I was expecting!!!


You have to meet him in the flesh to appreciate his sheer animal magnetism!


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 12, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Oh dear, ,oh my!!!!!! Pray tell what you were expecting then?



I dont know really. You look younger than I thought. I suppose I was expecting someone a bit older looking!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 12, 2016)

I get lots of sleep and loads of sunshine and my Salvation Army volunteer work keeps me chipper


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 12, 2016)

Nice new avatar Stitch.  You're a bonny wee lassie.


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 12, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Nice new avatar Stitch.  You're a bonny wee lassie.



Thanks hun. X


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 12, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Northerner and Mattcycle reminds me a bit of the proclaimers!!! (sorry!)




Don't know how I missed this earlier but I am kicking myself for it now. Will the real Craig and Charlie please stand up


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 12, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Don't know how I missed this earlier but I am kicking myself for it now. Will the real Craig and Charlie please stand up



You were probably too caught up in my thoughts about you!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 12, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> You were probably too caught up in my thoughts about you!




Yeah baby! Yeah baby! Yeah baby! Yeah


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 12, 2016)

If you think I'd walk 500 miles to see you two, yer daft! Oh, and I love Rosie's hair too. I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 12, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> If you think I'd walk 500 miles to see you two, yer daft! Oh, and I love Rosie's hair too. I'm thinking about it.




Ali Bongo, you know it makes sense. Get ye heed done right now and I will walk 500 miles just fer see it like


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 12, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Great photos. You know you get a picture in your head about what people look like.......
> Well DL, you look totally different to what I was expecting!!!
> Rosie I love your hair (gorgeous lady)
> And the pic of Northerner and Mattcycle reminds me a bit of the proclaimers!!! (sorry!)



What a terrible photo  (not you Northerner).  My only defence being everyone else posed for theirs but that one was taken surreptitiously before I had chance to get my hair and make-up done.  Oh, hang on that makes it sound even worse. 

The most surreal part of the day was shortly after I arrived and DL being true to his word very kindly bought me a drink.  Walking back to my seat from the bar I was stopped by a young lady who asked "Are you Matt?" to which I replied "Yes", she then said "I'm Marsbartoastie."  I thought to myself it's a good job it was the correct Matt because I'm not sure how you would have explained that to anyone else.


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 12, 2016)

Keep the pictures & names coming, I have some friends in the Birmingham Plod who are investigating a serious disturbance on Saturday night!!!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 12, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> What a terrible photo  (not you Northerner).  My only defence being everyone else posed for theirs but that one was taken surreptitiously before I had chance to get my hair and make-up done.  Oh, hang on that makes it sound even worse.
> 
> The most surreal part of the day was shortly after I arrived and DL being true to his word very kindly bought me a drink.  Walking back to my seat from the bar I was stopped by a young lady who asked "Are you Matt?" to which I replied "Yes", she then said "I'm Marsbartoastie."  I thought to myself it's a good job it was the correct Matt because I'm not sure how you would have explained that to anyone else.


I didn't get the chance to touch up my lipstick and pose for the camera either Matt.  DL completely hogged the limelight.  Grrrr 

It hadn't occurred to me that introducing myself to a complete stranger as Marsbartoasie was a bit risky.  I'll remember to be a little more careful when the forum meets again in Leeds.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 12, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> What a terrible photo  (not you Northerner).  My only defence being everyone else posed for theirs but that one was taken surreptitiously before I had chance to get my hair and make-up done.  Oh, hang on that makes it sound even worse.
> 
> The most surreal part of the day was shortly after I arrived and DL being true to his word very kindly bought me a drink.  Walking back to my seat from the bar I was stopped by a young lady who asked "Are you Matt?" to which I replied "Yes", she then said "I'm Marsbartoastie."  I thought to myself it's a good job it was the correct Matt because I'm not sure how you would have explained that to anyone else.




There is only one true forum Matt and you are it Matt baby, all the rest are just pretenders. As for more Marsbartoasties? She has already turned me to hard liquor and hot wimmin. I couldn't cope with more of em.The lady is hot, hot yer pants are on fire hot. Gotta go and cool down now


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 12, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Keep the pictures & names coming, I have some friends in the Birmingham Plod who are investigating a serious disturbance on Saturday night!!!


Give them Northerner's details.  He comes across as mild and reasonable, but mark my words..he's a dark horse.


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 12, 2016)

The Diabetes fairy with her parasol


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 12, 2016)

Amanda had to sit by Northerner to try and keep her from misbehaving, pretty soon she moved and sat by me!!


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 12, 2016)

Rosie has offered to do my hair next time. Half blue and half pink I think we decided.


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Mark T (Sep 12, 2016)

I hope you are not planning to bring all this bad behaviour to London, some of us are very fragile.


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 12, 2016)

DiabeticLiberty and Rosie


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 12, 2016)

Go for it Flutterby.  Why stop at pink and blu?.  Go psychedelic!


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 12, 2016)

Mark T said:


> I hope you are not planning to bring all this bad behaviour to London, some of us are very fragile.


I'm not allowed as far as London, can't be trusted!


----------



## AJLang (Sep 12, 2016)

Flutterby said:


> View attachment 1865
> 
> Amanda had to sit by Northerner to try and keep her from misbehaving, pretty soon she moved and sat by me!!


Ha ha no chance of behaving whilst sitting next to you Flutterby xxx


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 12, 2016)

No words


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 12, 2016)

Smiles


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 12, 2016)

AJLang said:


> Ha ha no chance of behaving whilst sitting next to you Flutterby xxx


You lead me astray


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 12, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Go for it Flutterby.  Why stop at pink and blu?.  Go psychedelic!


I'd love rainbow coloured but my hairdresser would drop dead with shock and horror!


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 12, 2016)

Just one glass of wine............


----------



## AJLang (Sep 12, 2016)

Flutterby said:


> You lead me astray


Nooooooo it's you who is bad influence on me


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 12, 2016)

Mark has his eyes open on this one hehe


----------



## AJLang (Sep 12, 2016)

Flutterby said:


> View attachment 1871
> 
> Just one glass of wine............


Thank goodness you haven't got the photo when I had three glasses of wine in front of me....


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 12, 2016)

Looking serious.


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 12, 2016)

AJLang said:


> Thank goodness you haven't got the photo when I had three glasses of wine in front of me....



Did you really??!!  Well I thought I counted 4!


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## AJLang (Sep 12, 2016)

Flutterby said:


> Did you really??!!  Well I thought I counted 4!


Nooooooooo not me!! Oh yes they were the four glasses that I was looking after for you!!!


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 12, 2016)

Mark T said:


> I hope you are not planning to bring all this bad behaviour to London, some of us are very fragile.



I'll try and behave in London.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 12, 2016)

Flutterby said:


> View attachment 1870
> 
> Smiles


Good grief!  I look absolutely mashed!!!  My only excuse is that I don't often have several large G&Ts for lunch.  I blame DL.  He's a bad, bad man who led me astray.


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 12, 2016)

Flutterby said:


> View attachment 1867


I love your top Rosie.


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 12, 2016)

AJLang said:


> Nooooooooo not me!! Oh yes they were the four glasses that I was looking after for you!!!


 shush


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 12, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Good grief!  I look absolutely mashed!!!  My only excuse is that I don't often have several large G&Ts for lunch.  I blame DL.  He's a bad, bad man who led me astray.


You looked lovely.


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm sure you guys have it wrong, looks like DF was the chief instigator!!!!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 12, 2016)

Next time I propose that we take photos at the beginning of the meet up.  Will anyone second this motion?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 13, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> I'll try and behave in London.




If you're going to behave then I'm staying at home


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 13, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> If you're going to behave then I'm staying at home



I did say TRY!!! It doesnt happen often!


----------



## spiritfree (Sep 14, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I'm really sorry you didn't feel up to attending @spiritfree  I hope that you are feeling brighter and stronger soon, and that we can meet at a future event  By the way, some of us just had a nice quiet chat in the corner, so don't be misled into thinking that this was all riotous mayhem!


If I have to sit quietly in the corner then I won't be coming. I love riotus mahem. I think I can challenge Rosie. I  have purple hair, long and bushy, like Kate Bush. Hope to meet you all soon.


----------



## Riri (Sep 14, 2016)

What a blast your all had! Brilliant. Shrewsbury's a very nice town (and closer ). Great to see us all get together


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Sep 14, 2016)

I'll see if I can get to the Leeds meet/ boozefest/riotous get together (tick all that apply...), assuming cost not too prohibitive and OH agrees to both dog walks that day


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 14, 2016)

Greyhound Gal said:


> I'll see if I can get to the Leeds meet/ boozefest/riotous get together (tick all that apply...), assuming cost not too prohibitive and OH agrees to both dog walks that day




Welcome to the coven. At 12.00am we all strip nuddy and dance around a lamp post holding hands* 



* NB this is subject to clement weather


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 14, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Welcome to the coven. At 12.00am we all strip nuddy and dance around a lamp post holding hands*
> 
> * NB this is subject to clement weather


If Clement doesn't turn up do you still do it?

_*who is this Clement? I haven't seen him posting anything_


----------



## Amigo (Sep 14, 2016)

I note with interest that DL shared his charms around the female members at this meeting...jeje! (not in the biblical sense obviously)


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 14, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> If Clement doesn't turn up do you still do it?
> 
> _*who is this Clement? I haven't seen him posting anything_


It's short for Clementine...DL's burly bird.  You must know the song that was written about her:

"In a cavern, in a canyon
Excavating for a mine
Lived a miner, forty-niner
And his daughter Clementine

Light she was as any fairy
And her shoes were number 9
Herring boxes, without topses
Sandals were for Clementine

Oh me darling, oh me darling
Oh me darling Clementine...etc"

The perfect woman for him.  Big, strong and smelling of fish!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 14, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> If Clement doesn't turn up do you still do it?
> 
> _*who is this Clement? I haven't seen him posting anything_




Jonsi I'll have you know that Clement is Northerner's alter ego. You wanna see that little feller dance. It really is like something from Strictly Come Dancing meets the Great Yorkshire Naked Mud Wrestling Championship. Northerner has won this 5 straight years. Spooky I know but the boy has a rare talent


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 14, 2016)

Jonsi, I take it there is none of this questionable activity in South Wales. Is it all just singing and a bit of my leek looks like a piece of my anatomy?


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 14, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Jonsi, I take it there is none of this questionable activity in South Wales. Is it all just singing and a bit of my leek looks like a piece of my anatomy?


I believe they also enjoy a bit of sheep sh...sh...sh...shearing (whew) DL!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 14, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I believe they also enjoy a bit of sheep sh...sh...sh...shearing (whew) DL!




Easy Tiger


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 14, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Easy Tiger


We'll be in trouble when Jonsi gets here...and if Victor sees what we've been saying we'll get the belt.  Better run for cover.


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 14, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Jonsi, I take it there is none of this questionable activity in South Wales. Is it all just singing and a bit of my leek looks like a piece of my anatomy?



SOUTH Wales???  Wash your mouth out you Popeye Lookee-likee you!!!  (you may have had your arms folded but I saw them forearm bad boys ugg ugg ugg!)

I'll have you know that I live in the proper Welsh part of Wales ...where there's mountains an' Dragons an' Druids and bluddy holidaymakers in flash 4x4s who think bumping up the kerb is "_going off-road_" and every other village is called Llan_somethingorother_. The place that has recently been renamed after a rugby player ...I lives in George NORTH Wales!!

...and as for you MyBra'stwostays ...thin ice Missus ...thin ice


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 14, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> ...and as for you MyBra'stwostays ...thin ice Missus ...thin ice


MyBra'stwostays???  I don't speak Welsh.  You'll have to give me that in English.


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 14, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> MyBra'stwostays???  I don't speak Welsh.  You'll have to give me that in English.


Full English for MrsBaretostay ...although I think she'd prefer a proper Welsh one


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 14, 2016)

No way Jonsi you are a Goggoggog my delightful Mushroomteacake was right about you then. Beware all forum diabetic sheeps the Jonsiman is on the prowl


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 14, 2016)

You lot are mad!!! (but you are definately making me laugh)


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 14, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Full English for MrsBaretostay ...although I think she'd prefer a proper Welsh one


Full English...that's a cup of tea and a fag isn't it?!  I don't like tea and I don't smoke fags...so what's on the 'proper Welsh' breakfast menu?


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 14, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> No way Jonsi you are a Goggoggog my delightful Mushroomteacake was right about you then. Beware all forum diabetic sheeps the Jonsiman is on the prowl


Mushroomteacake!!!  Mushroom...teacake???   That's wrong in so many ways...although Marky Parrot has probably tried to make one.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 14, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Mushroomteacake!!!  Mushroom...teacake???   That's wrong in so many ways...although Marky Parrot has probably tried to make one.




Marzipantoadstool? 

You are gonna give me so much punishment for this - I HOPE!!!!


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 14, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Mushroomteacake!!!  Mushroom...teacake???   That's wrong in so many ways...although Marky Parrot has probably tried to make one.


that's DL (_a wannabe Welshman_) for you. Wrong in so many ways 

Proper Welsh is like a 'full English B.E.S.T' but, being Welsh ...it's just better


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 14, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Marzipantoadstool?
> 
> You are gonna give me so much punishment for this - I HOPE!!!!


Au contraire.  They sound delicious...


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 14, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> that's DL (_a wannabe Welshman_) for you. Wrong in so many ways
> 
> Proper Welsh is like a 'full English B.E.S.T' but, being Welsh ...it's just better




Jonsi my poor misguided pilgrim you may actually have something here. I have closely considered the times that I have found myself really fortunate (NOT!!!!) to be in North Wales. At such times I have found myself wanting. I wanted to be at the dentist or in a police cell or spending a nice half day checking the rafters in my roof for termites


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 14, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> that's DL (_a wannabe Welshman_) for you. Wrong in so many ways
> 
> Proper Welsh is like a 'full English B.E.S.T' but, being Welsh ...it's just better


We could start a thread...'What's wrong about DL'.  I'd be happy to post some observations 

So when am I going to be invited over for breakfast?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 14, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Au contraire.  They sound delicious...





Tell me you just ain't baked those?  Awwwww for me?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 14, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> We could start a thread...'What's wrong about DL'.  I'd be happy to post some observations
> 
> So when am I going to be invited over for breakfast?




Ouch!!!!!!!!! Gimme starter for ten please?


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 14, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Tell me you just ain't baked those?  Awwwww for me?


Yes...I based them on your...er...er...er...inventive wordplay


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 14, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Ouch!!!!!!!!! Gimme starter for ten please?


No 1. DL is a thoroughly bad influence...especially on those, like me, who've managed to preserve their innocence.


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 14, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> No 1. DL is a thoroughly bad influence...especially on those, like me, who've managed to preserve their innocence.


Awww c'mon... I thought this was gonna be facts ...not fiction ("_preserve my innocence_" ...yeah, right )


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 14, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Ouch!!!!!!!!! Gimme starter for ten please?




In a rare show of abject generosity I offer you some pot shots at my weaker side. Alas the opportunity is missed for ten lifetimes


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 14, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Awww c'mon... I thought this was gonna be facts ...not fiction ("_preserve my innocence_" ...yeah, right )


How very dare you.  Where's my gallant knight in shining armour when I need him?  *DEEEE-EEEEELLLLL!*


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 14, 2016)

No 2. DL has more money than sense
No 3. DL doesn't have much money

_didja see what I did there? didja? didja?_


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 14, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> How very dare you.  Where's my gallant knight in shining armour when I need him?  *DEEEE-EEEEELLLLL!*


digging out a giant pot of WD40 rust remover and a Brillo pad


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 14, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> How very dare you.  Where's my gallant knight in shining armour when I need him?  *DEEEE-EEEEELLLLL!*




Unusually for me.........words do fail me on this one. Sorry toadstool you are on your own


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 14, 2016)

Aside...a widowed friend of the family married again at quite an advanced age and my mother gave her a beautifully wrapped wedding present.  It was a can of WD40...because it's an effective all purpose lubricant


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 14, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Unusually for me.........words do fail me on this one. Sorry toadstool you are on your own


Not to worry...I can handle Jonsi


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 14, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> No 2. DL has more money than sense
> No 3. DL doesn't have much money
> 
> _didja see what I did there? didja? didja?_


I see what you did...and I like your style 
_(Gotta do some work now...the bills ain't gonna pay themselves.  Laters.)_


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 14, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Not to worry...I can handle Jonsi


promises promises


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 14, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Aside...a widowed friend of the family married again at quite an advanced age and my mother gave her a beautifully wrapped wedding present.  It was a can of WD40...because it's an effective all purpose lubricant


WD40? Heartless woman, it makes the bedroom stink like a machine workshop. K-Y gel's the stuff, no smell and great whatever your inclination.

So I'm told, anyway.


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 14, 2016)

I love the smell of WD40


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 14, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> WD40? Heartless woman, it makes the bedroom stink like a machine workshop. K-Y gel's the stuff, no smell and great whatever your inclination.
> 
> So I'm told, anyway.


In future I'm coming to you with any problems of an intimate nature.  Victor Meldrew as Agony Aunt...I like it.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 14, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> WD40? Heartless woman, it makes the bedroom stink like a machine workshop. K-Y gel's the stuff, no smell and great whatever your inclination.
> 
> So I'm told, anyway.




Victor, machine workshops need love too obvious not the KY Jelly kind but machines are sensitive creatures that need a gently loving hand. Right enough of that nonsense what have you been doing with KY Jelly then?


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 14, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> In future I'm coming to you with any problems of an intimate nature.  Victor Meldrew as Agony Aunt...I like it.


This MartianTubaSmarties woman is fickle ...first the Dribbling Libertine is her _Shi_...erm, Knight in Whining Armour, then she says she's going to fondle me, now she wants MikeyB and his intimate Jelly!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 14, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> This MartianTubaSmarties woman is fickle ...first the Dribbling Libertine is her _Shi_...erm, Knight in Whining Armour, then she says she's going to fondle me, now she wants MikeyB and his intimate Jelly!


To be fair...you were waving your tasty Welsh sausage in my face.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 14, 2016)

Fickle? I should coco. I used every dirty low down trick in my dirty low down arsenal on Saturday but was not even granted a peck on the cheek. Alas I am destined to be a lonely old fisherman just dangling his little worm in the water


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 14, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> This MartianTubaSmarties woman is fickle ...first the Dribbling Libertine is her _Shi_...erm, Knight in Whining Armour, then she says she's going to fondle me, now she wants MikeyB and his intimate Jelly!


'Dribbling Libertine' made me laugh so much I cried.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 14, 2016)

Infamy infamy they've all got it in for me


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 14, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Victor, machine workshops need love too obvious not the KY Jelly kind but machines are sensitive creatures that need a gently loving hand. Right enough of that nonsense what have you been doing with KY Jelly then?


Well, if you really want to know, it's lubricating the plastic tubes that introduce the steroid foam to treat proctitis caused by ulcerative colitis. One thing leads to another....


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 14, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Well, if you really want to know, it's lubricating the plastic tubes that introduce the steroid foam to treat proctitis caused by ulcerative colitis. One thing leads to another....




Ten out of ten for the answer that puts the giddy mouthy cretin in his place. Could I ask though prior to this did you ever use it for well you know........nooky?


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 14, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Well, if you really want to know, it's lubricating the plastic tubes that introduce the steroid foam to treat proctitis caused by ulcerative colitis. One thing leads to another....


I have to leave in order to compose myself.  That's the funniest post of the day...by a country mile.  You nearly made me choke on my pop 

Thanks everyone for a very entertaining day.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 14, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Ten out of ten for the answer that puts the giddy mouthy cretin in his place. Could I ask though prior to this did you ever use it for well you know........nooky?


Not telling. I did have a lot of satisfied older ladies in my practice, though. After my recommendation, I might say, not because of any personal heroics.


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 14, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> To be fair...you were waving your tasty Welsh sausage in my face.


Excuse me Madam!!!  How very dare you ...I resemble that remark!! I neither waved, wafted, brandished or otherwise flouted any such thing (or any similar looking objects) in anyone's visage. Wishful thinking on your part methinks 
I need a lie down in a darkened room, I've gone all dizzy now...


----------



## AJLang (Sep 14, 2016)

I agree with Marsbartoastie about the sausage in her face - and I have the photos!!!!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 14, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Wash your mouth out you Popeye Lookee-likee you!!!  (you may have had your arms folded but I saw them forearm bad boys ugg ugg ugg!)




Jonsi my ickle chipolata I have never considered myself as a Popeye lookeelikee. I have never paid much attention to my own forearms or any other man's either.  I think you might have secret smouldering unrequited Welsh love just waiting to leap out at me with your tidgy sausage. Don't fight it baby. You lurvvvvvveeeeeeeee da English chappy


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 14, 2016)

Get the K-Y ready, you two.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 14, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Get the K-Y ready, you two.




Michael you are on tip top form today my good man. Too bloody good if you want my honest opinion


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 14, 2016)

You'll get nowhere with your silver tongued compliments...


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 14, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> You'll get nowhere with your silver tongued compliments...


What an odd coincidence.  I parried one of his overtures on Saturday by saying "You silver tongued cavalier...I shall have to ask mama".


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 14, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> What an odd coincidence.  I parried one of his overtures on Saturday by saying "You silver tongued cavalier...I shall have to ask mama".


We're obviously of one mind.

That, by the way, is not a silver tongued overture. Necessarily.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 14, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> We're obviously of one mind.
> 
> That, by the way, is not a silver tongued overture. Necessarily.


I wouldn't have presumed kind sir.  You are not, after all, the Dribbling Libertine.


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 14, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Get the K-Y ready, you two.


I would rather nail my gentlemans creme eggs to a barn door.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 14, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> I would rather nail my gentlemans creme eggs to a barn door.




Buy me a drink baby and nothing is off the menu


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 14, 2016)

It was never on my menu... and never will be. Might buy you a drink sometime tho'


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 14, 2016)

Jonsi we can get positively stinking drunk brother


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 14, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Jonsi we can get positively stinking drunk brother


I haven't been positively stinking drunk since....

...the last time I was positively stinking drunk.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Sep 14, 2016)

Christ this thread has devolved into chaos!! Can't take you lot anywhere


----------



## Amigo (Sep 14, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Christ this thread has devolved into chaos!! Can't take you lot anywhere



I blame the high protein diets...you're all getting far too much red meat! 

However, I'm sorry I missed the meet up because you all sound quite mad and I like that in a person!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 14, 2016)

I have been advised by 'management' that there might be a risk of this thread putting off some members and potential members of our forum due to its sometimes 'colourful' language and other times rather near the knuckle topics discussed. With this in mind I suggested this evening that I would personally opt out of this thread since my participation might be drawing some of  you into subject matters and language which might not be considered appropriate by other members. It appears I might be applying a negative influence to some. It is a forum of which I personally am only a participating member and I must respect the wishes of the forum moderators and Diabetes UK. While I have personally thoroughly enjoyed gently sticking two fingers up at some of you and of course having some of you reciprocate with equal affection I feel that I must extract myself from any further rather limited contribution to it. Out of respect to other forum members I ask the rest of you to restrict any industrial language or potentially lewd subject matters as we must extend full respect to any sensitive members and potential members of our forum. I must add that the extremely sharp and constantly witty replies of Tastymushroom, Jonsi, MikeyB,Rosie, Stitch and any of you who have replied but I have not mentioned by name have made me scream with laughter this past few days and I offer you all my very personal gratitude.


Thank you all,
Geoff


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 14, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I have been advised by 'management' that there might be a risk of this thread putting off some members and potential members of our forum due to its sometimes 'colourful' language and other times rather near the knuckle topics discussed. With this in mind I suggested this evening that I would personally opt out of this thread since my participation might be drawing some of  you into subject matters and language which might not be considered appropriate by other members. It appears I might be applying a negative influence to some. It is a forum of which I personally am only a participating member and I must respect the wishes of the forum moderators and Diabetes UK. While I have personally thoroughly enjoyed gently sticking two fingers up at some of you and of course having some of you reciprocate with equal affection I feel that I must extract myself from any further rather limited contribution to it. Out of respect to other forum members I ask the rest of you to restrict any industrial language or potentially lewd subject matters as we must extend full respect to any sensitive members and potential members of our forum. I must add that the extremely sharp and constantly witty replies of Tastymushroom, Jonsi, MikeyB,Rosie, Stitch and any of you who have replied but I have not mentioned by name have made me scream with laughter this past few days and I offer you all my very personal gratitude.
> 
> 
> Thank you all,
> Geoff


They say that laughter is the best medicine and while that may not actually be true, it can shine a light on the darkest of days.  I shrieked with laughter at the contributions to this thread today.  Yes, they were somewhat risque at times, but only in a tongue-in-cheek 'Carry On' style.  I cannot imagine that they offended anyone.  We are all adults.  If a thread is not to our taste, we can simply move on.


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 14, 2016)

A fine post by DL eloquently expressing contrition for some dialogue (meant in friendly jest) that I am equally responsible for. If any of my posts have given offence to any member of this forum or have embarrassed Diabetes UK as host of this forum in any way then I apologise unreservedly. 
The friendly nature of this forum, the support that is freely given by members with shared experience of problems and achievements make it easy to forget that this is a public forum and, because of that, I think I became caught up in the excitement of the recent social meeting and posted more freely than I should have done.
I enjoy this forum and wouldn't want it to suffer in any way because of something I had done.

Gareth


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 15, 2016)

Hmmm... Pub conversation about a pub event. Grown ups teasing grown ups.

For sure, move the thread off the flagship general message board, but if we can't have a proper grown up laugh somewhere, we'll end up po-faced  and miserable. And the same people who have been bantering are the same people who offer sterling advice to newbies, and anyone else who needs a word of advice or comfort. 

Anyway, sorry if my heartfelt personal lubricant advice was taken amiss, I was only trying to help, it's in my nature.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Hmmm... Pub conversation about a pub event. Grown ups teasing grown ups.
> 
> For sure, move the thread off the flagship general message board, but if we can't have a proper grown up laugh somewhere, we'll end up po-faced  and miserable. And the same people who have been bantering are the same people who offer sterling advice to newbies, and anyone else who needs a word of advice or comfort.
> 
> Anyway, sorry if my heartfelt personal lubricant advice was taken amiss, I was only trying to help, it's in my nature.


Might I suggest congregating in the snug of the Banting and Best?  We had to close it in 2010 when the last lot wrecked it, but I'm sure you will all behave...


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 15, 2016)

Aw...thanks mate.  We can be as bawdy as we like in the snug.


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 15, 2016)

I can see that the B&B's been refurbed but the lock on the doors must still be rusty 'cos it won't let me in!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 15, 2016)

I think we're barred Jonsi.  I can't get in either.


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 15, 2016)

Neither can I!


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 15, 2016)

I'll nip down the Offy and get some cans of White Lightning ...you'll be wanting some Buckie I take it?
Can I hear keys jangling and a juke box cranking up??


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 15, 2016)

Apparently there is a strict dress code to be maintained. There is a strict code of conduct also

1. No swearing
2. No spitting
3. No diving
4. No ducking
5. No bombing
6. No petting (oh shit!!!!!)
7. No eating
8. No hypo's
9. No retinopathy
10. No doctors or DSN's

Rule 10 will be strictly enforced



Obviously none of you complete scruffs will gain entrance


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm fine with #7 ...I only eat between meals


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 15, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Obviously none of you complete scruffs will gain entrance


Who are you calling a scruff?

I get all my clothes from the Army & Navy Store. Today I am smartly dressed as a Soviet Admiral


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 15, 2016)

I'd like to be on the interview panel for bar staff please.  I don't want you guys taking control and appointing pouting pneumatic Barbara Windsor style pint-pullers.  This is an equal opportunity watering hole and must offer something for everyone.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 15, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> I'm fine with #7 ...I only eat between meals


...and I'm on a restricted diet.  I only eat things beginning with F and S.  That's Food and Stuff.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 15, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Who are you calling a scruff?
> 
> I get all my clothes from the Army & Navy Store. Today I am smartly dressed as a Soviet Admiral



Aye aye shipmate. Do not blow your ballast anywhere in my vicinity. I really don't do bad smells 



OMG I am still posting in this thread in spite of promising not to. I'm away to join the Kreigsmarine


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 15, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Apparently there is a strict dress code to be maintained. There is a strict code of conduct also
> 
> 1. No swearing
> 2. No spitting
> ...



I have a problem with the dress code. And rules 1, 3,4,5, 6 (specially 6), 7, 8 (had a nice one this morning) and 10. I know why you've put rule 10 in, but it won't work. I was struck off after fathering twins with an astronauts wife, and growing cannabis in the cellar. Honest. Please let me in


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> I can see that the B&B's been refurbed but the lock on the doors must still be rusty 'cos it won't let me in!


Oops! My bad, sorry!  I've been to the dentist and forgot to hand the keys over! All open for business now


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 15, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Oops! My bad, sorry!  I've been to the dentist and forgot to hand the keys over! All open for business now


Im off for a pint, who's with me?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 15, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> I have a problem with the dress code. And rules 1, 3,4,5, 6 (specially 6), 7, 8 (had a nice one this morning) and 10. I know why you've put rule 10 in, but it won't work. I was struck off after fathering twins with an astronauts wife, and growing cannabis in the cellar. Honest. Please let me in




Victor do not worry you can wear your hat. You can even wear a space helmet and turn up stoned as you like. We will relax the rules as you are most unlike most of the doctors I have ever met who suggest that I am deranged and a very bad diabetic you are our kind of doctor


----------

